# MFD Alltime System



## Edd (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the idea of this alot.  I think I saw it discussed on Epicski and a quick article in Powder but I don't think I've seen it mentioned here.

Basically plates you can mount most downhill bindings to and use them for AT.  I'm pretty sure there was a similar product out there but I keep seeing these mentioned.

http://runmfd.com/product/

Anyone used these or planning on getting them?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 14, 2011)

Quiverkillers!  Much cheaper.


----------



## Edd (Nov 14, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Quiverkillers!  Much cheaper.



Come to think I seem to remember you mentioning these before.  I like the idea behind those too!  It's mission seems different though.  My hopes are to use Kneebindings for AT, and it looks like the Quiverkillers aren't meant for that.

I don't think the MFDs can do it for me yet either since the models they sell are for the major manufacturers.  If the Kneebindings begin to find a larger audience then maybe I'll get what I want.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2011)

definitely two different technologies


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> definitely two different technologies



Yes, they are. Get one pair AT bindings and move them from ski to ski. The MFD is over $200.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2011)

some people rotate the tires on their cars by themselves to save a few bucks.  Personally, I couldn't be bothered.  

Likewise, I couldn't be bothered with rotating my bindings.

To each their own.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> some people rotate the tires on their cars by themselves to save a few bucks.  Personally, I couldn't be bothered.
> 
> Likewise, I couldn't be bothered with rotating my bindings.
> 
> To each their own.



Huge money savings when you have multpile AT set ups. Dukes and barons go for $350.  Can't believe you of all people would use a tire analogy!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Huge money savings when you have multpile AT set ups. Dukes and barons go for $350.



Fair enough and I hope it works out for you.  

but the OP was looking to add touring capability to his knee bindings.  Quiverkillers don't do that.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 15, 2011)

Edd said:


> Come to think I seem to remember you mentioning these before.  I like the idea behind those too!  It's mission seems different though.  My hopes are to use Kneebindings for AT, and it looks like the Quiverkillers aren't meant for that.
> 
> I don't think the MFDs can do it for me yet either since the models they sell are for the major manufacturers.  If the Kneebindings begin to find a larger audience then maybe I'll get what I want.


I'd ask MFD if the Knee Binding will work with the Rossignol/Look model? http://runmfd.com/mfd-alltime-rossignol-look-system/


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 15, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Quiverkillers!  Much cheaper.



Have you had a chance to test these bad boys out?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Fair enough and I hope it works out for you.
> 
> but the OP was looking to add touring capability to his knee bindings. Quiverkillers don't do that.


 
He did not state that in the original post.  He said AT set up no mention of wanting specific bindings. 

They are all ready installed on one pair of skis.  It takes about 5 minutes to remove the bindings from a pair of skis.  I have not skied on the them.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Have you had a chance to test these bad boys out?


 

Not yet. I just got the dukes mounted on the Hell and Backs and the Barons mounted on the Palmer 01's.  I will be installing the Quiverkillers into the Palmers.  So the Barons will be swapped between the Palmers and the Prophetes.  Need some snow to skin on to try the Prophetes.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 15, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Not yet. I just got the dukes mounted on the Hell and Backs and the Barons mounted on the Palmer 01's.  I will be installing the Quiverkillers into the Palmers.  So the Barons will be swapped between the Palmers and the Prophetes.  Need some snow to skin on to try the Prophetes.



Thanks. I am interested to see how they work out for you. Looks like a good potential solution for me.


----------



## Edd (Nov 15, 2011)

〽❄❅;664871 said:
			
		

> I'd ask MFD if the Knee Binding will work with the Rossignol/Look model? http://runmfd.com/mfd-alltime-rossignol-look-system/



I sent them a question along those lines hoping perhaps the mounting patterns were similar enough but I haven't heard back.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 15, 2011)

It sounds like you are getting into a VERY heavy and VERY expensive AT setup by the time you are all said and done. Compared to a pair of Dukes you'll add ~2lbs/pr and ~$200.  I understand the need to save your knees but it might not be worth it.


----------



## Edd (Nov 15, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> It sounds like you are getting into a VERY heavy and VERY expensive AT setup by the time you are all said and done. Compared to a pair of Dukes you'll add ~2lbs/pr and ~$200.  I understand the need to save your knees but it might not be worth it.



Heavy without a doubt.  Let me tell you what's expensive: knee injuries.  That said, Kneebindings are unproven and I'm a ways off from deciding on a setup to replace my Barons.  I need to get into the season and see how the knee shakes out before I spend more money on AT.


----------

